# Types Of Ammonia For Fishless Cycle



## fishkeeper84 (Oct 12, 2010)

Right now I have Parson's Ammonia its lemon fresh here are the ingrdients ammonium hydroxide solution,anionic surfacant,Non-Ionic surfacant, perfume, color clarifying agent, salts(inert). Can I use this for a fishless cycle?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

No. It has additives such as the lemon scent etc. You need to purchase pure household ammonia. Its clear and unscented. You can find it at hardware or grocery stores.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I remember reading about a tip on one of the saved threads.

Shake the bottle, if it foams up, it isn't pure ammonia.


----------

